# what is THE BEST screen on time you have got for your Gnex?



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

just as the title says, but PLEASE post your Rom and your kernal combo.

thanks so much guys

mine was 3.5 hours on romans build with francos kernal


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

2.5 hrs with AOKP and either imoseyns or Franco.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

3 hrs, but first cycle after flashing liquid 1.1 with lean 2.5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

4 hours on axiom running Francos...with Extended battery

Then recently about the same with crossbreed on Francos and the other stock kernel...can't remember the name of it tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm currently at 2hr 14min with 46% battery left. I'd say I average around 3 1/2-4 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

det1034 said:


> 4 hours on axiom running Francos...with Extended battery
> 
> Then recently about the same with crossbreed on Francos and the other stock kernel...can't remember the name of it tho
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how about your data connection? 3g? 4g? what is syncing? nice time BTW


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

4:15 Glados with Axiom. Extended battery. Wifi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Check the axiom crossbreed thread. One guy just posted 5+ hours with what he claims is have wifi and half lte. Not sure on his battery size.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Pathology said:


> I'm currently at 2hr 14min with 46% battery left. I'd say I average around 3 1/2-4 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ROM/Kernel?

I was using toro 23 ms3 with imoseyons and was averaging 3-3.5 hours with 4g on the WHOLE time.. messaging, some FB and FB Messenger, email, calling... After upgrading to build 25 i was getting crap for battery life like max 2 hours on screen time...

Using Liquid build 1 right now with imoseyon's and am getting about 2 hours with moderate use. i'd really like to get back to at least 3 hours, that was real nice.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

3.5 hrs GummyNex 7.6 and Popcorn 6.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

So far 2 hours 47 minutes on stock 1850 battery with stock 4.0.4. Mostly Wifi with about 25% of battery time on 3G.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody that is getting over 3+ hours.. do you use facebook or messenger? View youtube videos? These apps are my real battery killers. can't seem to get away from them. :X


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 4 hours and some change last night using the standard battery. Im running AOKP M4 and leanKernel 2.5


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I got 4 hours and some change last night using the standard battery. Im running AOKP M4 and leanKernel 2.5


What kind of usage is that? Do you use a lot of data intensive apps like i mentioned in my previous post?


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

Axiom Crossbreed monolith 
franko_kernel beta 89

im getting about 3.5-4 hour of screen on time.

texting, chrome browser, facebook, and recorder for class.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Decent on stock 4.0.4 granted I charged that spike.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yesterday was my best so far, 4 hours ( really like 3 hrs 53 min) screen on time on BAMF Paradigm, out of 13 hours on battery which put me at 14% when I plugged in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> What kind of usage is that? Do you use a lot of data intensive apps like i mentioned in my previous post?


Mainly just browsing (twitter, tapatalk, etc) and games for a few minutes.


----------



## djxkxoz (Sep 22, 2011)

Axiom Crossbreed Monolith
franko_kernel beta 89
Undervolted, Auto Brightness

Currently running a battery test now.

70% remaining - 1.25 hrs of screen time - at the current rate I should 4+ hours

Wifi, Streaming Music, BT, Some Gaming, Screen set to not turn off


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> Anybody that is getting over 3+ hours.. do you use facebook or messenger? View youtube videos? These apps are my real battery killers. can't seem to get away from them. :X


Yes I'm constantly on google+ messenger and check my fb. Another question you could be asking are you 3G/4G constantly or wifi and my reply for me would be mostly wifi, but I still get decent with 3G/4G. I only activate 4G when I need the speed or when I wanna run it for kicks and giggles hope that helps 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Yes I'm constantly on google+ messenger and check my fb. Another question you could be asking are you 3G/4G constantly or wifi and my reply for me would be mostly wifi, but I still get decent with 3G/4G. I only activate 4G when I need the speed or when I wanna run it for kicks and giggles hope that helps
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks! appreciate the response. I'm going to try this monolith build people are talking about with franco's


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Completely stock 4.0.4, haven't ever gotten close to that on anything else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

ElectroFetish said:


> ROM/Kernel?
> 
> I was using toro 23 ms3 with imoseyons and was averaging 3-3.5 hours with 4g on the WHOLE time.. messaging, some FB and FB Messenger, email, calling... After upgrading to build 25 i was getting crap for battery life like max 2 hours on screen time...
> 
> Using Liquid build 1 right now with imoseyon's and am getting about 2 hours with moderate use. i'd really like to get back to at least 3 hours, that was real nice.


I'm on the latest Gummy ROM and using IMO's latest kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

ElectroFetish said:


> Anybody that is getting over 3+ hours.. do you use facebook or messenger? View youtube videos? These apps are my real battery killers. can't seem to get away from them. :X


Yes to all of the above, as well as various games, and streaming music via rhapsody/Pandora.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

This is the best I got an with 9% percent. Crazy 8hours. Google Music, alot of tapatalk, google+ and gmail. Axiom Crossbreed Monolith B1 with Franco latest nightly.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I've gotten to 4 hours screen time with BuglessBeast and Imoseyon's kernel, overclocked to 1350 and slightly under-volted I also had wifi on the entire time with brightness set to mid. Stock battery.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

4 hours (almost) on Liquid 1.0 a week ago


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

I keep the stock sync settings for pretty much everything except for the weather apps I set to sync every 3 or 4 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> Completely stock 4.0.4, haven't ever gotten close to that on anything else.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stock battery as well?

As for me, somewhere between 3.5 and 4 hours on Liquid running Franco's kernel with the stock battery.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Best I got was 5 hours and couple minutes. I usually get 4 to 3.5 on AOKP & Franco's kernel. I got stock battery & use 50% brightness.

This is an recent screenshot:


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

My battery usually last about 4hours and that's the extended one. M4 no kernal no oc no volt mix 3g 4g no wifi screen about 40%. The only time I get decent time on my battery is when I don't use it. Phones meant to b used not sitting in drawer some where.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

moosc said:


> My battery usually last about 4hours and that's the extended one. M4 no kernal no oc no volt mix 3g 4g no wifi screen about 40%. The only time I get decent time on my battery is when I don't use it. Phones meant to b used not sitting in drawer some where.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. It looks like you're phone's awake the entire time though, or that's wifi


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Very rarely see wifi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

what are your guys franco kernel settings like with all these epic screen on times?! and what percentage do u set ur brightness?


----------



## Drkknight74 (Dec 14, 2011)

2.5 hours on 3g, sync on and 30% brightness. Aokp nightlies and Franco kernel.

4.5 hours screen on time with wifi, sync and 30% brightness. Same rom and kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> View attachment 20333
> 
> 
> This is the best I got an with 9% percent. Crazy 8hours. Google Music, alot of tapatalk, google+ and gmail. Axiom Crossbreed Monolith B1 with Franco latest nightly.


dude? 8 hours?? really? show your graph screen on that one...i dont beleive that time at all...there is no way the screen was on for 8 hours on one charge. or are you using that massive 3800 ext battery?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

On stock 4.0.4 with leanKernel, my best is about 2 hours 23 minutes. Thats at half brightness with mostly 3G, and some wifi.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll never understand how anybody can get over 3.5 hours that use facebook.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

russphil said:


> Stock battery as well?
> 
> As for me, somewhere between 3.5 and 4 hours on Liquid running Franco's kernel with the stock battery.


Yep stock everything. Like I said, I haven't ever gotten close to that again using anything other than the 4.0.4 stock ROM, but I couldn't do without the customizations.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

moosc said:


> Very rarely see wifi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor, get BetterBatteryStats. You have an app wake locking your phone, that's why your battery sucks so bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

2hrs screen in time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drkknight74 (Dec 14, 2011)

check this out 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Drkknight74 said:


> check this out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Kernel/rom? there's no way this is on one charge.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The best I've got is just over 3 hours. No clue how anyone gets 4+ hours of screen on time with one charge.


----------



## Drkknight74 (Dec 14, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> Kernel/rom? there's no way this is on one charge.


Its aokp with Franco kernel. All on one charge. Can only get that much screen on time with wifi though.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

AOKP M4 with Franco latest nightly. No wifi, 4g only, 50% brightness and about 30 min of voice calls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Got just over 4 hours screen time yesterday, lots of streaming Google Music and Pandora over wifi, and some 3g use like Facebook and playing Draw Something. Loving LeanKernel








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

